# medical marijuana



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi I have the condition as well. Much Love to all of our community. I'm going to get straight to my concept. 
Medical marijuana 
Treat your dp by smoking weed it really helps. 
Use it to forget the harsh stress of this condition. Wouldn't you love to for a second to just live and forget this ever happened? It's not a dangerous drug Treat it as a gift. From nature. It heals just about every other condition. I was scared once I started smoking. I was scared it was gonna make it worse or I was gonna go insane. lol just the opposite , I gained my life back! 
I once was also against smoking it but now I know it's the best medicine. Get in touch with your body relax the mind and breathe. Watch how alive you instantly will feel if you just would let go and realize that there is no harm in this herb. 
I love everyone here I know exactly how this all feels. And no I'm not saying it's an instant cure. But yes I do say it has SERIOUSLY IMPROVED MY LIFE QUALITY. To the point that you forget you have anything. It curbs depression , destroys stress, clarity of mind , smiles and laughter and liveliness. 
And if you disagree completely then go ahead I just want to let anyone know who is looking for help and is open to non toxic remedies. No fda approved drugs. One love.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2015)

There are some on here who'd agree, but i'm not one of them. Marijuana is a dissociative drug, DPD is a dissociative disorder. I'm glad it worked for you, truly I am. But what worked as a miracle for one could be a slip into psychosis for many.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Medical MJ contains less THC and more cbd, no? cbd has documented positive effects on various psychological conditions.


----------



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

Xerei said:


> Medical MJ contains less THC and more cbd, no? cbd has documented positive effects on various psychological conditions.


There is all types. Sativa, hybrid and indica. All have different components. But yes indica is mostly cbd. This has proven to help with a lot of psychological conditions. Try small amounts at first to get used to the medication . Then feel the meditation, you will then have that feeling of control again. It has helped me grow things I used to be extremely anxious and stressed activity now is easy as a breeze. Be the witness of your thoughts and don't identify with them. You will find healing within. Much love.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Cris013 said:


> Treat your dp by smoking weed it really helps.


Should I treat my headache by hitting myself in the face with a hammer as well?

You are trolling right?

I take it you haven't noticed how many people around here claim to have been triggered by weed?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tathata said:


> Should I treat my headache by hitting myself in the face with a hammer as well?
> 
> You are trolling right?
> 
> I take it you haven't noticed how many people around here claim to have been triggered by weed?


Doctor Mary Jane (medical weed), is lower on thc, and the active ingredient, cbd, has very positive effects on various psychological disorders. Its the THC that gets you high and can give ya a bad trip, cbd doesnt.
mind you, THC is a stress-hormone, so I completely understand that youre skeptic.


----------



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

tathata said:


> Should I treat my headache by hitting myself in the face with a hammer as well?
> 
> You are trolling right?
> 
> I take it you haven't noticed how many people around here claim to have been triggered by weed?


weed is not a trigger. Your own fear is the trigger. We must learn to witness our thoughts and not attatch to them. Be strong, don't hit yourself with a hammer. My question to you is what have you done to better yourself with this condition? Have you ever experienced weed?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Chances are the ones who got dp from aa panic attack induced by weed were smokin shit with high thc (tried that WHILE I had dp).
What OP is recommending is low thc, high cbd. (not popular in the streets, doesnt produce a high, gets ya down nd relaxed).
Also, note that OP recommends it, he doesnt ttell you to DO it, its your choice.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

I use high cbd medical cannabis for my crohns disease and I have no issue with anxiety or panic attacks,BUT that is me and my own personal reaction, everyone may respond differently, ESPECIALLY if cannabis triggered their issues. I still cannot handle any high THC strains or products, they make me feel unbelievably awful. But I have awesome, amazing results from CBD.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

"Awesome, amazing results from CBD." Could you elaborate Mike?

As an ex-chronic smoker who quit 13 years ago, CBD oil has gained my interest as it seems to have mild CB 1 (2) receptor antagonist qualities.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

luctor et emergo said:


> "Awesome, amazing results from CBD." Could you elaborate Mike?
> 
> As an ex-chronic smoker who quit 13 years ago, CBD oil has gained my interest as it seems to have mild CB 1 (2) receptor antagonist qualities.


For sure,

I live in Canada and I have been seeing a very experienced psychiatrist who used to practice general medicine previously. I have crohns disease which is an inflammatory disease. My doctor recommended I try CBD cannabis to help with the inflammation, but he said there is a lot of evidence for CBD to help with anxiety and mood issues as well. To be totally clear, there is actually a huge amount of evidence for CBD in a large array of health issues.

https://www.projectcbd.org/condition/17/Colitis-and-Crohn's

That website can shed some light on what I'm talking about. It lists all the evidence for cbd for each individual health issues.

Now, I still have DP and depression, but I do not have anxiety or panic attacks anymore, haven't had for years, my dp is more of an anhedonia/apathy blank mind kind.

When I said the CBD is amazing for me, it is in regard to physical symptoms, anxiety, and slight mood lift.

I do not smoke cannabis. I use whole plant oil extract(made from high CBD strain) and sometimes vape high CBD strains.

Hope this helps.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for your explanation Mike. Glad to read CBD oil helps you with anxiety and is mood uplifiting!

What do you consider to be the most potent or effective form of CBD?

I have ordered https://www.hempishop.nl/medihemp-cbd-olie-co2-extractie-10-procent-cbd-10ml

After studying researches and numerous topics regarding CBD (longecity) it's still unclear if CBD has a placebo effect

or it really has some CB1, CB2 receptor antagonist qualities.

Which very simply said would be able to reverse the negative effects done on named receptors after smoking potent weed (high THC) for years.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0278584610004161

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3797438/


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

As always thanks for the links TDX! Do you also have full access to sciencedirect?

A CBD vaporizer pen could be more effective than sublingual administration. I guess it's again time to put theory in practice.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Do you also have full access to sciencedirect?


No. I'm getting most things illegally or by interlending.



> A CBD vaporizer pen could be more effective than sublingual administration. I guess it's again time to put theory in practice.


At least the Ketamine-study does not really speak for an anti-depersonalisative effect of CBD, because the effect on DP only neared significance, while the effect on DR was far away from being significant. It would be interesting to know if CBD could block temporary Cannabis-induced DP

But if you wanna try this: At least it seems to be relatively safe.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Temporary... it has been 13+ years. If my dpd, drd was only cannabis induced, probably not.

Safer than combining 4mg Klonopin with 10 beers as I did on numerous occasions!


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Anyone feel like they don't feel the high from weed? I only smoked twice it didn't worsen my dp. The first time I was using xanax so I tried again without it and just felt off like I was going to get high but didn't. The first night was hard to sleep still weed always put me to sleep before the second night I slept and had a dream that I remember which doesn't always happen with weed because it seems to repress dreams or part of the REM cycle, I dont know why this happened I don't have much of a tolerance.


----------

